# Mtd 144-990a 1974 parts problem



## 990mtd1974

Hi guys, new here. I got a free mtd 990 and while I'm accustomed to restoring tractors I have never found it so hard to find parts

I already rebuilt the 16hp briggs engine. I still need parts all over this thing just to see if the rear end works

Does anyone know where I can find parts?

My main issue is a dash

Btw, I'm a machinist so making most steel parts is taken care of

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum !
Do you have some pics ?It would help greatly !
As near as I can tell,it's probably a Ranch King,by MTD,and from the posts I,ve seen online,parts are scarce.


----------



## 990mtd1974

I don't have many pictures except for the tear down because I got it while it was scrapped. It had been sitting outside in Michigan weather for over 10 years.

From all my research I thought it was a farm king. The grille is pretty tough. Cast iron I believe, the rear end is aluminum with a pto and a 3 pt hitch

I haven't been able to find any quality reviews on it but the tractor looks tough as hell, it's a hydrostatic tranny and im not familiar with hydro, my main expertise is Allis Chalmers WDs.

I'm hoping I can rebuild the rest of the tractor as I have already rebuilt the engine and working on the frame.


----------



## BobCast0865

*Heres Mine*

Its a Turf Trac ?Same 16 HP horizontal shaft with 2 PTOs and 2 speed Hydrostatic Rearend. W/ 3 point hitch. Got it recently from Mother In-law after Her Husband Passed away. He had 2 others Just Like this ;but,restored already. I have driven both and they are pretty bad-ass for their size.Definitly not a LT.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Wow definitely built better then todays stuff from MTD thats when they were super tuff - for as long as its sat outside, its held up really well- definitely worth restoring.

Reminds me of my 86GII - thing was a total rustbucket - i tore it all down and cleaned/painted it , motor was full of water, but after draining the water it fired right up - luckily i got a parts GT5000 with it ( motor wasnt running) - so i was able to swap pieces.


----------



## BobCast0865

Yep , That's why he liked them so much. He used them in Tractor pulls @ small town fairs in the 70's and continued to use them 
for mowing ,plowing & pushing. He bought it in the Spring and got it running. But since I have gotten it I hav'nt been able to get it started. Turns over ;but, Very very little spark. I am just fool'in with it off and on till spring
The Tires are dry-rotted so I was eyeing up the BFGs on the Wife's jeep ;but, they are A/T and I think I want M/T 

BTW that front grill is Cast Aluminum (that,s why its not rusted like the rest)


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Most likely needs new points/condensor - i fiddled with a couple tractors with points, cleaning old ones just doesnt seem to last very long. 

Had a similar issue with one tractor running a magneto - had spark and gas and wouldnt start - after tearing it all apart, cleaning everything - nothing. Frustrated i put a spare good used mag on it and it fired right up - mustve had enough spark to see, but not fire the tractor.

At least your MTD looks mostly complete - i have an old '69 wheelhorse id of liked to restore, but was just missing too much stuff and didnt run- so im making a rat rod/hot rod tractor from it.


----------



## knucklebuster

The only thing I can advise is look at the frame just ahead of the left rear tire. If it is a 74, it will have an access hole for the brake adjustment. Sometimes the frame will crack in that area. Otherwise, these are very rugged tractors. And yes parts are hard to come by, but can be found. Look on Ebay. And try Joe's Outdoor Power. Pics of mine.


----------



## knucklebuster

These were made by MTD and sold under about 20 differant names, Farm King, Dayton, and Columbia, just a few.


----------



## 990mtd1974

Yes mine is a 74 I love the tractor she will be a beauty when she's restored.

Thank you for the replies


----------



## BobCast0865

FYI..........Somebody is selling parts on ebay.

Search MTD 990


----------



## retireed

is any one looking for part for 145-990A I have two [email protected]


----------

